# Funcion AM y PM en un reloj digital



## hypnos00 (Oct 18, 2008)

Saludos.
El motivo de mi duda es que en la facultad nos dejaron hacer un reloj que hasta el momento ya lo tengo, pero el que nos encargaron es el de horario militar del 0-23 en un contador pero yo tengo la duda y quiero ir saber mas y ya investigue y trate de usar logicas y no logro hacer que un display que tenga AM cambie de PM cada 12 horas y la verdad es que si quiero aprender como hacerlo porque yo ya no tengo mas ideas.

Les dejo el arreglo de mi reloj por si alguien le sirve


----------



## alexus (Oct 27, 2008)

yo uso dos led... lo hice con un flip-flop jk y un contador que cuenta con la entrada de clock de las horas, cuando el contador (binario) el cual tiene una and en su salida, cuando esta tiene los "1" en sus entradas da un pulso de clock al flip-flop y cambian los led... ya que no fui muy explikativo te adjunto un super circuito!


----------



## hypnos00 (Oct 28, 2008)

no alcanso a distingir lo que esta dentro del primer bloque


----------



## alexus (Oct 28, 2008)

es un contador binario, yo utilizo un cd4029, disculpa que no lo hize muy prolijo pero se me rompio la pc y no tengo software para diseñarlo...


----------



## hypnos00 (Oct 29, 2008)

gracias alexus hice uana pruba en circuitmaker y solo logre obtener la P  de PM y en AM no marca el display aun no se como impementarlo sin que se mezclen las lineas trate hacerlo logico con compuertas y por alguna extraña rason no resulta coo deveria, por ejemplo si coloco dos inversores  y cuando la entrada es uno en el ultimo inversor la salida es 0 segun el simulador lo cual deveria dejarme pasar el 1 igual estoy tratando de ver si es error de instalacion o error de quien lo maneja el simulador


----------



## DARE (Nov 7, 2008)

Excelente aporte amigo se te agradece por compartir el conocimiento OK


----------



## alexus (Nov 10, 2008)

dare para quien fue el agradecimiento?


----------



## DARE (Nov 10, 2008)

el agradecimiento es para hypnos00 por el ckto del reloj


----------



## ALEXA (Feb 9, 2010)

hola sabra alguno de ustedes como hacer un reloj digital que marque 12 y 24 horas?... es que me mandaron uno de am pm y ese no lo entiendo mucho.. y la otra opcion es el de 12 y 24 que tengo un diseño de 24 me falta cambiarlo a 12.... si algno de ustedes sabe sobre alguno de los dos diseños gracias


----------



## electroandres (Feb 9, 2010)

este por ahi te gusta, es de 24hs http://electronica.webcindario.com/circuitos/relojdesp.htm con alarma, la unica cosa que por ahi no se si te va (por que no se el nivbel que tenes) es que usa pic


----------



## ALEXA (Feb 16, 2010)

graciass por el diseño electrondres pero esta como un millon de años luz para lo poco que se.. pero igaul muchitas gracias jeje =)


----------



## electroandres (Feb 16, 2010)

ese fue mi segundo circuito que hice, es facil, son 2 CI (1 un pic y otro el 7447) lo unico que te tenes que hacer el grabador de pic que si queres te recomiendo uno demasiado facil de hacer. en si el circuito es una pabadita


----------



## ALEXA (Feb 17, 2010)

uhmm bueno si lo mas seguro es q sea facil pero como no he visto la teoria en si no se pues.. y no creo q me mandaron fue el reloj am pm con contadores integrados:S


----------



## electroandres (Feb 17, 2010)

un reloj con contadores la verdad es grandicimo, para mi gusto, en el foro hay un post con el circuito. buscalo


----------



## ALEXA (Feb 18, 2010)

si pàra el mio tambien pero bueno... graciass!!! =)


----------



## MrCarlos (Feb 25, 2010)

Hola ALEXA

Adjunto un archivo tipo ZIP que contiene Un reloj programable para modo 12 ó 24 Hrs.
Tiene botones para ponerlo a tiempo y, creo, no es muy grande.

Está desarrollado con el software LiveWire, si no lo tienes lo puedes bajar entrando a este enlace y en el mensaje 

#27 está otro enlace para bajarlo.
https://www.forosdeelectronica.com/f25/sumador-restador-bcd-dos-displays-14390/index2.html 
Juega un rato con el para que descubras como funciona.

Espero te sirva después de una semana.

saludos
a sus ordenes


----------



## ALEXA (Mar 10, 2010)

muchasss gracias de verdad MrCarlosss!! de verdad =)


----------



## lolo94 (Feb 7, 2012)

hola mrcarlos me descargue tu diagrama en livewire pero a tengo bastante allando como progrmarlo me seria de mucha ayuda si me pudieras decir como. saludos


----------



## MrCarlos (Feb 8, 2012)

Hola lolo94

En el mismo diagrama dice el Cómo ajustar, poner a tiempo, el reloj.
Busca, en el diagrama, algo que se parece al de la figura que te adjunto. (Bórrame Z)
Lo encontrarás en la parte baja Izquierda del diagrama.

Para ponerlo a tiempo debes seguir estos pasos:
*A-* Debe estar corriendo la simulación.
*B-* Presionar el botón Llamado *Set=0/Run=1* para que quede en color café.
*C-* Con los botones llamados *1*, *2*, *4*, *8* programas cada digito del reloj. Ejemplo: 12:38:15.
*1*- Rojo 1
*2*-Café 0
*4*-Café 0
*8*-Café 0
Presionar Botón *Key=’6’ *_Se Programa _*1*_ en las Decenas De Las Horas._ 

*1*-Café 0
*2*-Rojo 1
*4*-Café 0
*8*-Café 0
Presionar Botón *Key=’5’ *_Se Programa _*2*_ En La Unidades De Las Horas._

*1*-Rojo 1
*2*-Rojo 1
*4*-Café 0
*8*-Café 0
Presionar Botón *Key=’4’ *_Se Programa _*3*_ En Las Decenas De Los Minutos._[/COLOR]

*1*-café 0
*2*-café 0
*4*-café 0
*8*-Rojo 1
Presionar Botón *Key=’3’* _Se Programa_* 8*_ En Las Unidades De Minutos._

*1*-Rojo 1
*2*-Café 0
*4*-Café 0
*8*-Café 0
Presionar Botón *Key=’2’* _Se Programa _*1*_ En Las Decenas De Segundos._

*1*-Rojo 1
*2*-Café 0
*4*-Rojo 1
*8*-Café 0
Presionar Botón *Key=’1’* _Se Programa _*5*_ En Las Unidades De Segundos._

*D-* Presionar el botón Llamado *Set=0/Run=1* para que quede en color Rojo para que siga funcionando como Reloj.

Fácil, No?

saludos
a sus ordenes


----------



## lolo94 (Jun 9, 2012)

mrcarlos una pregrunta que modelos es el transistor npn y el mosfet me seria de mucha ayuda.saludos


----------



## MrCarlos (Jun 9, 2012)

Hola lolo94

Para el transistor puede ser cualquiera, pero que sea NPN.
2N2222
2N2904
2n4401. Etc.

Para el transistor FET puede ser cualquiera, pero que sea MOSFET canal N.
2N7000
2N2702
BS170
BSD214. Etc.

Si en tu Localidad no consigues ninguno de esos indaga en donde compras normalmente cuales tienen y búscalos por acá:
http://www.alldatasheet.com/

saludos
a sus ordenes


----------



## elimavarez (Jul 28, 2013)

Hola!! Alguien me puede enseñar con algún diagrama, un diseño de reloj con am y pm.. Por favor


----------



## miguelus (Jul 28, 2013)

Buenos días elimavarez.

Te dejo el diseño en PDF de un Reloj 12 Horas, tiene indicación AM/PM.
Si lo necesitas, puedo dejar el diseño en Proteus.

Sal U2


----------

